# Input Dialog - ist das so richtig ?



## Joob (23. Aug 2019)

Ich habe einen Input-Dialog programmiert.

Eigentlich habe ich gedacht, das der Code solange angehalten wird, bis der Dialog geschlossen wurde und die Variabel die ich im Ablauf benötige iniatlisiert ist. Das ist aber nicht der Fall, der Code läuft weiter und der Dialog wird angezeigt.

Geht das in Android nicht anders.

Ich hätte gerne einen Dialog angezeigt,
dort etwas eingegeben 
und dann im Code darauf reagiert.


----------



## mihe7 (23. Aug 2019)

Joob hat gesagt.:


> Geht das in Android nicht anders.


Nö, zumindest nicht ohne Hacks.



Joob hat gesagt.:


> Ich hätte gerne einen Dialog angezeigt,
> dort etwas eingegeben
> und dann im Code darauf reagiert.


s. https://developer.android.com/guide/topics/ui/dialogs


----------

